# Passenger Side Door Lock



## awsumvet (Dec 13, 2004)

Has anyone had trouble with the passenger side door lock not responding to the key FOB? I can't open or lock the passenger side door with the key fob but the driver side does work. If I try to lock the passenger side the horn will toot three times indicating the door isn't locked. If I manually lock it and then lock the driver side with the key fob it locks fine. Any ideas?:willy:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Your pass door lock actuator is bad. The 3 horn chirps is the car indicating the security system is compromised due to the pass door not being able to lock.


----------

